# all day long



## pizzakid

Hi! 

How do we express 'all day long' in Latin? My guess is 'totus dies'. Probably not. Also, can someone put the expression in a sentence? How about:

pizzakid's dog barked all day long.

Thanks!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

" Totus dies " is right by using the accusative to express the length : " totum diem " or better "per totum diem " to emphasize on how long it lasted.
" Pizzakidi canis per totum diem latravit " ( Maybe we'd have to translate "Pizzakid" : name, nickname ? Uneasy for "pizza" ! )


----------



## Probo

Salue: Quaestio difficilis haec est! Virgilium, uerbigratia, dixit: *Condere saepe longos soles *(=dies) *cantando, *quod in Britannica lingua quomodo sit nescio, sed in Hispanica _Pasar largos días cantando._ Et Plinius: *longissimus dies cito conditur*, id est, _El día más largo se pasa pronto. _Sed in sententia tua scribere *Per totum diem (*ut J.F. Troyes dicit*) *malo (*a lo largo de todo el día*). Noli festinare sed mane alia consilia. Vt ualeas.


----------



## pizzakid

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Fred_C

J.F. de TROYES said:


> " Totus dies " is right by using the accusative to express the length : " totum diem " or better "per totum diem " to emphasize on how long it lasted.
> " Pizzakidi canis per totum diem latravit " ( Maybe we'd have to translate "Pizzakid" : name, nickname ? Uneasy for "pizza" ! )


 
Modern latin speakers say "pitta" for "pizza".


----------



## wonderment

Hi pizzakid : In case you’re not that far along in your Latin studies, let me try to summarize Probo’s post for you because I think it’s helpful. 

Examples from ‘real’ Latin:

from Vergil, _Condere saepe longos soles (=dies) cantando _= to while away long days in song (more literally: to pass long days by singing) 
from Pliny, _longissimus dies cito conditur_ = The longest day soon comes to an end (more literally: The longest day is soon spent).
from J.F. deTroyes (‘made up’  Latin): _Pizzakidi canis per totum diem latravit_ = Pizzakid’s dog barked throughout the entire day.

The point to note is that _totus dies_ (the whole day long) can be expressed in different ways with different cases, depending on how it is used in a sentence. 

_Condere totum diem_ (to spend the whole day): direct object, accusative case
_Totus dies conditur_ (The whole day is spent): subject, nominative case
_Latravit per totum diem_ (He barked through the whole day): object of the preposition, per + accusative. 
_Latravit totum diem_ (He barked all day long): accusative of extent or duration of time (not direct object) 

_Noli festinare sed mane alia consilia. Vt ualeas._ (Don’t hurry but wait for other suggestions. Be well.)


----------

